

Dancing Plague of 1518 - ekianjo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dancing_Plague_of_1518

======
jmnicolas
The first rave party ? :-)

------
nemasu
Wow, had to double check this wasn't uncyclopedia.

